# Pietrus opts in; may be dealt



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> In about as much of a surprise as the sunrise, Suns swingman Mickael Pietrus decided Monday to exercise his $5.3 million option for next season instead of becoming a free agent.
> 
> Whether that means Pietrus stays with Phoenix remains to be seen. His agent, Bill McCandless, says he expects roster shuffling in Phoenix.
> 
> ...


 http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...el-pietrus-picks-up-option.html#ixzz1PJWRpp5f


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hopefully he has some interest on the market. Maybe we can move him on Draft night in a package to move up a couple spots.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

l0st1 said:


> Hopefully he has some interest on the market. Maybe we can move him on Draft night in a package to move up a couple spots.


His value will primarily be as an expiring contract. If the Suns are willing to eat a contract they should be able to get something else of value as well, but that all depends on Sarver spending more money on a team unlikely to make the playoffs, so.....


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Though I agree that his main value will be as an expiring, but he is still a nice player to have depending on the team's design. He can defend, he's athletic, he can hit threes(occasionally).

I doubt they will want a contract in return but he could be used as a piece in a bigger deal


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Orlando could use him again. They missed his perimeter defense when he was gone, especially in the playoffs.


----------

